# Chinese loaders SDLG



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Im working at a New plow company this year they are buying me a new loader!

They asked my preference, it's Cat hands down !! However Volvo makes a nice loader but my Volvo was smaller and I cant compare size for size!

They showed brochures of a sdlg, and I started research on them Made in china 

I think they came along way but just aren't there yet!!

I ride jap bikes and I was on one back when they were real close to new and I feel Japan was way ahead back then !!

China is a cloning country IMO
They say it's Volvo based but I think it's Volvo ish parts I had scooters cloned after Hondas !!! Honda parts didn't fit perfect they looked the same but weren't 

Anyone on here got any china equipment !!


----------



## sapple89 (Sep 20, 2013)

*My opinion on china production*

I am very familiar with importing and exporting Chinese goods. Having been to many factories is China, I am speaking from own personal experience. 

People (Professionals) do not seem to understand, is that China does make quality products. Like every other country, China is capable (and often do) product a high end products. Yes there is an overwhelming amount of low end product being produced, but you should not automatically assume quality without inspecting a product. 

Loaders:
I dont have any experience with Chinese loaders, but I think its important to look at a products and decide for yourself. There are some very important factors you should consider. ex:
1. Is the equipment easily serviceable
2. ability to perform a task
3. features


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I hear you when gas went up, I bought my whole family scooters,
Fun and cheap and we were on 2 wheels kinda like the family station wagon and everyone arrived at different times lol

The way it was explained too me was the government owns the blue prints, so all the loaders will look the same coming out of seperate factories!

One guy can use quality component while another guy will use crap!!

We have too decipher who uses what where !! My mandarin dialect isn't any good though

I can tell you their metallurgy fluids rubber suck as I've replaced all that in the scoots and I bought the best I could find!
I actually bought one from one factory and one from another and it was night and day,
I rode them all up too 3000 miles my wife's made it too 6000 before I got all Japanese stuff!!

I told them if they got it and called me on the radio I'd only answer in Chinese ,
Don't really know any words but I imagine it would be like this

Hey how's your fuel

Egg foo yung with shrimp roll round eye
The longer I plow the funnier I would get lmao


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Korean or Japanese, yes. I would not buy China equipment, resale would be horrible. I have heard that some of the Chinese equipment manufacturers step right over patents. Name brand Loaders have always had excellent resale value. I would rather spend money on used that you will always get parts for.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I hear you!!! Now it's a doo sun I'm looking at made in Korea 

I told them its their main account how will it be telling an American rail road company your new loader is down and your waiting on a slow boat from china!!

I think I won that one !!! I understand it comes down too a cost thing but what will it cost you going the cheap route!


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Doosan is making some nice equipment and gaining popularity. Doosan actually owns Bobcat. I would beg for that Doosan before a China made one.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I was begging for a cat lol
But yes I hear doosan is nice!!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Many people get upside down and turn around since they do not know where everything comes from. China can make anything from the finest most precise things to a cheap item made for a marketer, agent or importer to their standard and cost/price goals.

Usually, every thing coming out of China is identified as "Made in China". I have heard it is a government requirement for any large finished product. The U.S. does not have strict labeling requirements, but many products that say "Made in the USA" may just be assembled in the U.S. using a majority of imported parts or components.

Certainly GM will not admit (for advertising purposes) to having China associated with a Cadillac, Buick, Pontiac or Chev when many parts (especially in transmissions) are heavy on parts made in China. Buick has a plant there and Ford also has because the Chinese auto market is probably the largest in the world and is probably the world's largest auto producer They have car shortages, so they import car from elsewhere and do not import some brands for political reasons.

It is a big world with many transactions and standards that are available many where. Now a Jaguar is made by a huge Indian company (TATA) at their plant in England. Mack trucks are made in PA by Renault, a French company, that also makes the heavy duty long haulers for Europe.

My Indian doctor is leaving the U.S. after 20 years to go back to India because he can make more there. The currently uses very sophisticated equipment made out of parts from China, India and Mexico and will use the same in India.

In the end, it all depends on what you will accept and what you will pay. - VW is possibly the largest auto producer in the world (VW, Porsche, Audi, Lamborghini and who knows what else) and owns either Bentley or Rolls Royce.

You can always go to Walmart, but who advertises that?


----------

